
Show HN: RedditDigest, a simple tool to not browse Reddit all the time - mibzman
https://github.com/mibzman/RedditDigest
======
mibzman
This is a tool that I personally wanted for a long time. I'm considering
turning this into an actual service, please let me know if this is something
you would use if it actually had things like a UI.

~~~
jclos
I can't say that it is something that I would pay for, but I would gladly let
you data mine my subreddits of interest to sell (anonymised) data to
advertisers for it.

